

Mark by Mark Zuckerberg - Fashion for Men - asanwal
http://www.markbymarkzuckerberg.com/

======
nsfmc
When i see the tote bag, i think of

<http://designobserver.com/images/features/jacobs.jpg>

which, if you ask me, is _beyond_ hilarious and the most ridiculous self-
lampooning brand statement _ever._

    
    
        Jacobs 
        by 
        Marc Jacobs 
        For Marc by Marc Jacobs 
        In Collaboration With 
        Marc Jacobs for Marc by Marc Jacobs
    

The relevant paragraph from the original article[1] here:

 _Marc Jacobs skewered his own eponymous empire with his "marc by marc for
marc" tote. This fascination with cheap bags seemed like part reaction to, and
part extension of the high-end handbag frenzy that gripped the fashion
industry for much of the 00s. It had all the same qualities of exclusivity and
brand envy, but also seemed at least in part to be an acknowledgement that
things had gone too far. Was Mr. Jacobs’ self-mocking tote a mea culpa for the
astronomical hand-bag prices he had helped engineer at Louis Vuiton or was it
a sly attempt to mainstream the phenomenon?_

[1]: Paper, Plastic, or Canvas? (Dmitri Siegel)
<http://observatory.designobserver.com/entry.html?entry=7917>

edit to include alt content of the image link.

~~~
mortenjorck
The description takes a different direction, but it made me laugh out loud
nonetheless:

 _Consider the purpose of a bag, of a sack: we most often use sacks to carry
many individual objects in the form of just one object – we want to represent
and encapsulate many distinct entities into one vehicle…. You should
definitely get yours – for as Goldman Sachs certainly knows, grouping
individual objects as one has all kinds of wild benefits and will allow you to
circumvent all sorts of annoying obstacles._

See:
[http://marketplace.publicradio.org/display/web/2011/01/05/pm...](http://marketplace.publicradio.org/display/web/2011/01/05/pm-
sec-looks-into-goldman-sachsfacebook-deal/)

------
cagenut
every day we take another step toward idiocracy

------
Swizec
I almost wish this weren't a joke site.

~~~
danpker
It almost isn't, you can click items to buy them

------
Aetius
Where is the signature grey shirt?

